
The WebAssembly App Gap - rudi-c
https://paulbutler.org/2020/the-webassembly-app-gap/
======
Etheryte
As someone who likes Figma immensely, saying it can compete head-to-head with
a native application is a very long stretch. The feature set of the
application is great as is the tooling it provides, but the performance is
simply abysmal. Photoshop starts up faster than Figma, and that says a lot.
Offering the same application in both the browser and as a standalone is an
interesting proposition and there are a few others out there who do that (a-la
Spotify), but so far they all pay a considerable price for it.

